# Tim Johnson Pass around 26C3 monosteel



## Matt Jacobs

I have had this pass round for a about a week now and wanted to share my thoughts before passing the knife on.

1. Looks. First off the knife looks awesome. The bevel work on the spine gives it such and aggressive unique look, I love it. The handle is really well done, no transitions anywhere and very well glued in. There is no chance of water getting in. I would prefer a little bit wider of a handle but that is total preference and I found it to be comfortable in any type of grip.

2. Comfort. This is my only (small) negative with this knife. The spine is nice and thick so you expect to hold a substantial knife and it felt strange to have my fingers hit the thin spot of the grind. Coupled with a fairly long neck and thin handle, it bothered me a little bit. In use I did not notice at all so this really doesn't matter. Everything was rounded enough that overall it is a very comfortable knife.

3. Performance. Tim let me know that this is best overall performance grind, I agree. I was expecting this to perform like an S-grind based on the pictures but this is ground thinner than any pure S-grind I have found. It's really the best of almost a laser but with really good food release. I tested this on a wide verity of products and it did well on everything. The profile works really well for me. I mainly push/pull cut so the nice low tip was perfect. This would do fine at some rocking but you cant go very high. One thing that was a particular standout for me was that in my normal cutting I went cleanly through green onions. Many times on a new knife I have a adjust my technique for a few times before I find the sweet spot. This was a knife I could just pick up and use. For food release, it really excelled with Potato and Cucumber, I found onions to clime up the knife a little but nothing stuck to it. The only wedging/cracking I experienced was cutting a large carrot in half. I did a large butternut squash and as long as I had a forward motion rather than straight up and down is slide right through. The tip was thin enough for garlic and onion. Again a really awesome performing knife.

4. Conclusion. This is a great knife, I am considering saving up and asking Tim to make me one. This would be a really perfect main use knife for anyone. I posted a few different videos/pictures of the knife is anyone is interested. Please let me know if you have any questions as well. I will be sending this one on this week.

Instagram @matjac33 https://www.instagram.com/p/CkPbpeir8CM ... _copy_link


----------

